# Western Pleasure/ Hunter Under Saddle gelding?



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

??!! Silly on him? Most people on here are 5'6 and ride 14.2-15 hand horses! And they don't look silly!
But it depends if your all leg of all torso.
The horse has a nice color, but has a small head and a really skinny/pencil-y neck. He also looks like a peanut roller. He also looks completely bored, and in the third pic, his eyes are closed. I guess he's really calm..... One pic makes him look a tad long backed. He has a nice sloped shoulder,though. And if you try him and he works for you, I'd say go for it!


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh, I should also add that no, I'm not fond of the way they are riding him but putting time and money into training isnt somthing I mind... so you don't have to comment on his training or lack there of


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

Here is the extended pedigree
Pjs Classic Style Quarter Horse

He reminds me of my old quarter horse... old halter and performance blood. Likely he will be ok at a few things but not great at any which is fine with me.... Todays Quarter horses just can't win at halter, western pleasure, english, and cow events like they used to!

I like that in a few years he should fill out.

Also I love Skipa Star, I never met a horse with Skipa Star in their pedigree that I didn't like .

I think today I will call to take a look at him!


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

I like him. He's not a peanut roller, but also not ready to show in WP. He'll probably do well enough in HUS at this point. He's a nice moving horse, seems willing and is consistent. I think he's at a good price too.


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

Do you think he is too long in the back?
This is one thing that sticks out to me... it isnt terribly long, but still longer than I am used too. :-|




Of course being HYPP tested n/n doesnt hurt either :roll:


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

Yikes, I just noticed his grandsire's stud fee (Kids Classic Style) is $5000 for 2010. That aint that bad...

Kids Classic Style | Iowa State University


This guy (Pj) sure looks long and lanky for a halter bred horse lol


----------



## Squeak (Apr 8, 2010)

He is a cute boy and has some filling out to do. For some reason he just looks out of place in that western tack, though i don't know that he'd look any better in English Tack. I say go for it. He seems fairly priced and will probably turn out well considering his bloodlines.


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

IllComeALopin said:


> Do you think he is too long in the back?
> This is one thing that sticks out to me... it isnt terribly long, but still longer than I am used too. :-|
> 
> 
> ...


He's a pretty well balanced horse. He has a prominent and sloping withers which could give the illusion that his back is longer than what it really his. But his back is not long in proportion to his other measurements. 

He should stand well in a halter class. I'm impressed with his movement considering he is mostly halter bred.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

To be totally honest, I really like him. He's got a great look to him. He's only three, why would you be overly concerned with his training, he's got ALOT of time to get in the show ring yet. (Obviously not big money shows)


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> He's only three, why would you be overly concerned with his training, he's got ALOT of time to get in the show ring yet.


Like I said earlier, I don't care about his training... really I think the guy riding him in the video is trying to force him in frame to show more potential or somthing lol

If I get him I'm going to take it slow, and I don't mind putting the time and money into training him.

I agree, he is only 3, I'm sure there is plenty that needs work anyway.


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

Houston, we have a double post problem. <ggg>

Pam
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

IllComeALopin said:


> I'm considering going to look at this guy... by the time I call he will likly be sold already :lol: but I'll see what everyone thinks about him anyway!
> 
> Horseville Horse For Sale - 16h REG AQHA PALOMINO GELDING - Ad 246844


I like him too! He'd be easy to take and do HUS on right away. And I actually think his back isn't as long as people think. He's set up wrong to guage that acurately. Looking at him real time is a good idea.

I suspect he has a lot of motor. Thirty years of breaking and training show prospects has given me a gooed eye for certain signs. He got humpy a couple of times, almost like he was thinking of bucking. Put him in a round pen before climbing aboard <ggg>.

When I sell a show prospect, I post videos that are quick and to the point. Most of all they're uninterupted. I want people to see the up and down transitions...the good the bad and the ugly. I'm always a little skeptical when I see a walk--camera fade--the trot--camera fade...you get the picture. 

I'm not as convinced as they are that he's got the WP goods, but for sure go look!! I've seen way WAY worse on the market. If your goal is to do open shows, he's a good prospect. Ask if they'd be willing to haul him to a covered arena or something. That'll give you a good idea of what you'll have to work with to get him show broke.

All just tips and my .02 worth. 


Oh, and I'm glad to see he appears to be a true 16 hands...not the QH circuits dreamland version of 16h. 

Pam
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I really like him alot too.... and the price seems fabulous


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

PBritton2U said:


> Oh, and I'm glad to see he appears to be a true 16 hands...not the QH circuits dreamland version of 16h.


It wouldn't upset me a bit if he was even a little shorter :lol:.

I have a problem, I called to ask about him and the woman was competely frank with me. She told me that he is doing well for three, but is just three of course. She told me she thinks he has a ton of potential blah blah blah... 

BUT they are showing him this weekend to a few people... and she told me the horses they get don't last (she said they get them from red carpet sales?) 
I'm SERIOUSLY thinking of buying him site unseen. They explained to me how it works, they have references if need be, they told me they do 70% of their buisness site unseen. I just pay for him and pick him up within a week :lol:.

I am only considering this becuase I like the way he moves, locally I think he can do WP HUS and Halter if I wanted, I like how he is built, and the training factor doesnt conern me becuase I know I can work with him and I will have to work with him, I work with a trainer anyway, and I have started young horses anyway... 

I agree his transistions likely arent that great, I do most of my training out on the trail which does put a little more gas in them. 
And I do a lot of ground work, more so with the younger horses that do tend to be a bit.... sensitive.


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh, and I wanted to add that the woman didn't push the sale AT ALL. She answered my questions and then She just told me that if I wanted to come out on sunday to ride him (like I asked) I should call Sunday morning first becuase he might not be avalible then...

I do really want him already... :-(


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

IllComeALopin said:


> Oh, and I wanted to add that the woman didn't push the sale AT ALL. She answered my questions and then She just told me that if I wanted to come out on sunday to ride him (like I asked) I should call Sunday morning first becuase he might not be avalible then...
> 
> I do really want him already... :-(


Be careful. My red flag alert just went off. I've never heard of "red carpet sales" and I write a column for the QH industry's flagship magazine. I assume she means Congress and World show-type sales. That seems plausible to me.

If you like this horse THAT much, cut work, school, drive all night..do NOT buy sight unseen. Gimme her references, I'll run them by my show pals across the nation. Curious if anyone knows them.

Pam
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

Horrors! Look at all the typos in my first message. Some writer I am.

Pam
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

Hmm, I think I will just wait and go out Sunday. Whats ment to be will be... I hate being or feeling rushed. :-|


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

Atta girl! Smart move. I hate when people try and rush you into buying something. Remember that you, as the buyer, hold the upper hand. 

I sincerely hope you get to see him and that he's everything you hope he'll be!!!!!!! Keep me posted. I'm burning with curiosity now. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

Yep, no worries, I will keep you posted.

Yes I like the looks of him. Will he be the last horse I 'like the looks of' in my lifetime, likely not. :wink:


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

Mk, I made my fiance rearange his plans tomorrow and I'm going to go take him for a spin first thing in the morning :lol: this way If I like him I won't miss out, but also I'm not rushed and getting stuck with a crappy lame horse... (my worst case senario)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Please let us know how it works out! Hope he is everything you are hoping for, I think the price is very fair as well!


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, he's mine.
I pay for him tomorrow, after he steps off the trailer safe and sound .

He was real nice, build wise he didn't disappiont. Temperment; he seems like a big dopey puppy :wink: kind of leggy and silly. Just like the lanky young kid he looks like in the photos.

He is going to be HUGE and NICE when he grows into himself.

I think he will be pretty quite but also more of the sensative kind.
I got the feeling he isnt going to appreciate rough handling, spurs or heavy use of legs, over use of crops or things like that. He just seems like the horses I've worked with who were like that.

He was bred at a farm, then taken to this sale at 3, this guy has him for two weeks or so, and now he is coming home to me... needless to say the guy selling him explained that he is taking EVERYTHING in stride and he settled in way better than most of them do but he does need a chance to get out and see the world. He isn't spooky, but isn't at all worldly yet which didn't bother me.
But becuase he is being so good he has a stall with a little paddock.
He also gets turnout in the outdoor arena and the man selling him cursed him a bit becuase he won't run his energy off, he just goes out and eats... so then he chases him around a little but the man said he really doesn't come out and run around like many of the others do.

The seller apparently goes to TONS of higher quality Quarter Horse and Paint sales. When I have the paper work in hand I will tell you who bred the horse, who trained the horse, what auction sold him...ect ect.
It sounded to me like he goes looking for horses for clients, but if there is somthing worth it he picks it up for himself to resell. These sales are out of state, usually out west it sounded like. I will let you know which one this guy came from.

Its hard to tell if people are being honest, but the man's wife LOVES this horse (her and I talked a while) and she was thinking of selling her mare to keep him herself, but she loves her mare and the mare is further along in training so she decided not to.

The sale he picked the horse up at was supposed to be a nice one with good deals (they get videos and catalogs MONTHS ahead of time) but when they got there everything was selling for WAY more than expected. He told me becuase of the money in gas hauling a trailer there, rooms, food ect he should have never gone, it just wasnt worth it.
He planned to keep this horse a while and market him as a preformance or halter horse to the more well off clients who spend more money but becuase they didn't get much at the sale and the trip wasnt really worth it when he looked at his books he just could not justify keeping him. Thats why he told me he is more than his average trail horse, but was still for sale.

So, of course I take everything with a grain of salt anyway. We will see what holds true. The horse was sound, had a good temperment, and was happy looking. I already know the money and time that will have to be put into his training.

So as long as everything goes well I think he is the prospect I wanted. His price is good enough that if he isnt, I should still be able to turn him around and find him a good home for what I paid for him!

This guy seems to have a good buisness going, I couldn't find anything bad about him anywhere and I'd imagine lieing just to sell a horse isnt worth risking his buisness and reputation. :-|


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

IllComeALopin said:


> Well, he's mine.
> I pay for him tomorrow, after he steps off the trailer safe and sound .
> 
> He was real nice, build wise he didn't disappiont. Temperment; he seems like a big dopey puppy :wink: kind of leggy and silly. Just like the lanky young kid he looks like in the photos.
> ...


Right frickin' ON. I'm so glad it all worked out. Sounds like you got yourself a deal. And what they told you sounds totally plausible. 

Post video and pics when you've got the time. Can't wait to see how it goes. What fun.

Pam
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

PBritton2U said:


> Right frickin' ON. I'm so glad it all worked out. Sounds like you got yourself a deal. And what they told you sounds totally plausible.
> 
> Post video and pics when you've got the time. Can't wait to see how it goes. What fun.


Yeah, well all his paper work is coming to me, the guy said the sale (whichever one he was at) is all published for the public to see (I'm guessing on the internet or I can call them) so I can go and look up what he paid for the horse and everything .

He didn't sell the horse as broke, or even close to it, he was honest about the horse and said several times he is a great PROSPECT not anywhere close to being finished. 

Usually that is what everyone is the most concerned about, training.

I just wanted somthing a little more worth working with/on.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I missed this whole thread and wanna see some photos cuz the add is down! 

Congrats on getting your new horse


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

I want to see some photos too!!! And a video! I'm sad I missed out on it.


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok, photos from the ad you can now see at my barn 

Link to the video is here:
YouTube - pacowpoke's Channel
for as long as they keep it up!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

BIG boy!!! Congrats, he really looks adorable and looks like he has a nice jog. Can't wait to see more from you two


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Have fun with him! needs some work, but looks like a fantastic prospect with good movement. Keep us updated as he advances.


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

I will get lots of pictures of course 

Yesturday I had to run out and do some light sheet blanket shopping becuase the guy warned me he is from out west and has no winter coat what so ever. He said he sure wasnt happy with these hot 80 degree F days and cool 30 degree F nights!

I'm pretty sure this week will be a lot of ground work, getting some respect first, and trying to get an idea of what he knows and doesn't know before I climb on lol


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

CONGRATS!!! He is stunning! I can't wait to see more pictures of him!  Lucky girl!


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats! He looks like a great horse!


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

...and he's home.

He must have been stall kept most of his life. He has NO idea how to pick up his feet to step up into a barn, to step over rocks or a log, step or walk in the mud..ect :lol:

I felt bad becuase instead of taking him to the nice barn where he was going to be boarded (huge indoor, outdoor, roundpen ect) instead the owner decided she no longer wants another horse...yet (her stalls are filled, but she WAS supposed to put her lesson horses in the paddock with a shed, she is going to call as soon as someone leaves) so now poor Pj is staying at my neighbors where I have no arena... :-( and the fencing I am going to have to improve upon myself out of my own pocket (but saftey has no price!)

However, becuase of this I am forced to trail ride... everywhere! which I think Pj could REALLY use a lot of.

major issue I see with him; He CHEWS AND CHEWS wood. He hasn't cribbed mind you.... but gosh in two seconds he is bored and chewing!
I forsee a ton of free choice hay in his future!

He also has NO ground manners.... riding him isnt much better.
A true work in progress, and a fun prospect for sure if you have the experience, knowledge, time, and money to invest in a good trainer... one thing is very sure; he is here to stay I'm in love! 


I just love his face!


----------

